# Mike stand finished today.



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank goodness for clipboards & lists!

Man, I roared out in the shop this morning, buzzing from a liberal dose of coffee, looked around and realized the floor was clean, no swarf was covering the machines and I had no project started. ???

I'm not ready to start a big project right now and had nothing on my mind to build. I keep an old ragged clipboard under the bench with misc. notes, tools to be bought and projects I bump into that go on a special "Round Tuit" page. On the list was a micrometer stand I saw on somebody's website and wrote it down as something I could use whenever a window of spare time became available.

Here's my rendition, made from an old transmission bearing press tool adaptor, a bit of brass and some scrap aluminum. It works well and was free (other than my time.)

Don't make fun of my old battle scarred 1969 vintage mike. It works smooth as silk and is still as accurate as brand new! I wonder if my H/F digital calipers will still be working in 39 years?


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice job Dickeybird, I built mine under just about the same circumstances about a year ago. I use it all the time. Today I was checking how my boring was coming along. I was going back and forth between the part and the micrometer with my telescoping bore guage. The stand sure made it easier to measure the guage.


----------



## dparker (Jan 21, 2008)

Dickybird: Gee---Thanks for reminding me of something I have been intending on making for several years. At this rate I will never get my Stirling Miser kit built. I still have a Miller Falls 1" mic that I bought in 1966, would look good in one of those.
don


----------



## naveen_kumar001 (Apr 12, 2008)

could i get the rough sketches for the stand


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Apr 12, 2008)

Should I call you Naveen...or Mr. Kumar? I don't see much information in your profile. What country do you live in....just curious. Tell us about yourself. 

I'm afraid I didn't draw any plans. I simply looked in my scrap box and found a piece of steel that looked close to what I wanted for a base and made the other parts from 1" square aluminum stock with a couple of threaded studs and a knob made from brass. After the original pics were taken, I lined the clamp with some rubber sheet to hold the mike more "gently."

Here's a pic of the individual parts before final assembly. I chose to make the angle clamp at 45 degrees because that just looked right to me. The angled bracket was milled from the 1" square aluminum as well.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## naveen_kumar001 (Apr 13, 2008)

hi,
 you can call me naveen , i'm from india, i am an MACHINIST an apprentice of WIDIA INDIA now KENNAMETAL, having strarted my own new shop, I was looking for new simple ideas to improve my shop,thanks for pics dickeybird, and i'll update my profile soon,i think you could add an spring on the screw it would be better in function


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info about yourself Naveen.

You are right; a spring would help it work a little better.

Milton


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Apr 13, 2008)

dparker  said:
			
		

> I still have a Miller Falls 1" mic that I bought in 1966, would look good in one of those.
> don


That is my personal mic also. A Millers Falls that I paid $10 for to another technician at the palce I workd
at in 1955. Has his initials on it EM but still as smoothe and accurate as when new. The wooden box 
with sliding top finger joint sides etc. Made a liner to fit the mic by carving a chunk of Balsa wood. 
I realy like the small diameter knurled "spinner" on the end of the barrel when having to open or close 
a long distance.
  ...lew...


----------

